

What wireframe tool do you use? - mattwritescode

I would be interested in knowing what wireframe tool do you use to make your UI&#x2F;s.<p>Please give a link where possible and state if its free or paid?
======
seige
Balsamiq fits well to most iterative needs atleast in my experience.

I am talking exercises where you are tweaking, changing an already sketched
experience or work flow.

When it comes to wireframing for an experience from scratch, my first choice
remains pen & paper, simply because I know that tool for 20+ years now and it
gets my creative juices flowing :)

After the basic sketches are done and critiqued by every "design conscious"
person (read everyone in your organization), its usually time to migrate that
work to Balsamiq for future iterations.

------
webstartupper
The ones I've used - Pencil - Free -
[http://pencil.evolus.vn/](http://pencil.evolus.vn/) Balsamiq - Paid -
[http://balsamiq.com/](http://balsamiq.com/)

~~~
cgulovsen
Yup. I use Balsamiq too.

------
thenomad
Balsamiq Mockups - the desktop version not the webapp.

The webapp was pretty nice, but the desktop version is __great __.

------
mforsberg
Axure [[http://axure.com](http://axure.com)]

